# LOOK seatpost blues



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I just got a LOOK Ergopost 2 TI 27.2mm. I removed my FSA post and when I tried to insert the LOOK post,no go! It's too big! The post is marked 27.2. It is painted blue and white.Anyone have problems like this? The bike is a LOOK KG461,2004 model


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Does the frame take a 27.2? Not a 25.0? I don't know what size a 461 takes, but that is the first thing that strikes me. Also, could the old post have been a little undersized and the tightening caused the opening to crimp shut? The only other thing I would suggest is to get some calipers and measure the frame opening and the seatpost.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I sanded the end and it went in. I guess the paint was too thick at the end of the post. Now I have a blue and white post to match the blue and white frame!


----------

